# Comets Waive Cynthia Jordan



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HOUSTON - The Houston Comets announced today that the team has waived guard Cynthia Jordan.



Jordan (5-7, Temple '05) signed with the Comets on April 14. She served as the Owls' starting point guard for two straight seasons, leading the team in assists (132) and finishing third in scoring (12.3 points) her senior year.



This season will mark the 10th Anniversary for the Comets and the WNBA, making it the longest-running professional women's league in history. The 2006 season will tip off at Toyota Center on May 21 when the Comets host the San Antonio Silver Stars. To purchase season tickets, mini-plans or group tickets, call (713) 627-WNBA or go online at www.houstoncomets.com.


----------

